# ***Happy 2nd birthday little Leo***



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi everyone!! We have missed you all, it has been a crazy couple of weeks with lots going on, mostly wedding planning!

I wanted to share some of Leo's birthday collages and pics we took. He turned 2 on February 1st!! The time is going by wayyyyy too fast!

Baby to now!!






Birthday pictures!


Mimi and Leo sporting some of their new things!


And finally a pic I took of Leo looking out the french doors at the snow, love this shot!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIG BOY!!!* Wow! 2 years old!! Love, love, love the collage of your life. I hope you had a grand time at your birthday party. (((((Hugs))))) and kisses from me and Lulu and wishes for many more birthdays. ccasion9:ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Awww Happy Birthday Leo! I can't believe he is two already!!!! Lovely pictures, I especially like the ones where he is saying 'I don't like wearing this hat, can I eat it please?'


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy birthday Leo. You've taught us so much about doggie fashion handsome boy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

lulu'smom said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BIG BOY!!!* Wow! 2 years old!! Love, love, love the collage of your life. I hope you had a grand time at your birthday party. (((((Hugs))))) and kisses from me and Lulu and wishes for many more birthdays. ccasion9:ccasion7:ccasion6:ccasion1:


Thank you Tina and Lulu for the beautiful birthday wishes!! I think Leo had a great day, he even got to go to the Trek store to pick up daddy's birthday surprise and everyone loved him, surprisingly he let everyone pet him, lol! 

Hugs and kisses right back at ya!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Awww Happy Birthday Leo! I can't believe he is two already!!!! Lovely pictures, I especially like the ones where he is saying 'I don't like wearing this hat, can I eat it please?'


Haha Stella!! He despised the hat, can't you tell??? Getting him to pose with it was hard work. It seems like he was just a little pup w nubs for legs yesterday!! Thank you for the birthday wishes love!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> Happy birthday Leo. You've taught us so much about doggie fashion handsome boy!


Thank you Lynda!! Leo says one day he will land the cover of doggie GQ and send you an autographed copy! Lol!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Happpyyyy birthdayyy Leo!!!

Leo reminds me of Maiya at times I love how his mask stayed black. Maiya lost most of hers!

Looks like Leo had a great bday! !!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Happpyyyy birthdayyy Leo!!!
> 
> Leo reminds me of Maiya at times I love how his mask stayed black. Maiya lost most of hers!
> 
> Looks like Leo had a great bday! !!


Thank you Sherri!!! I agree, they resemble each other so much! I am happy he kept his mask too, my breeder said it's more common for them to grow out of them. 

His birthday was so much fun!! Except that I left his cupcake one the end table next to the couch.....I found the wrapper on the ground the next morning surrounded by crumbs and lots of mooshy presents on my new rug (it was mojo, he's the only one who can jump onto the couch). All I can say is thank god for our Hoover carpet cleaner. Lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Huly said:


> Happy Birthday


Thank you Christie!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday precious boy, seems like yesterday he turned one. Time really does go by fast. Holly looked as his picture and said "Huba Huba" don't know who taught her that.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Happy birthday Leo! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday Leo!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Happy, happy Birthday Leo. You are a beautiful birthday boy, love all the pictures Zorana. Hope the wedding plans are going well!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet boy!! It's unreal how fast they grow up. Here's to many more happy birthdays!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday, handsome man! Kalisee would fall in love if she ever met you in person and you are the older man...2 months older.

Zorana, your house! I love the window picture! Happy birthday for your little man and have fun with your wedding plans!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Evelyn said:


> Happy Birthday precious boy, seems like yesterday he turned one. Time really does go by fast. Holly looked as his picture and said "Huba Huba" don't know who taught her that.


I think she may have her 1st crush!
Haha Holly! You naughty little girl, where did you learn that from??? 
Leo was blushing after I read him your post!! Thanks you Evelyn!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Happy birthday Leo!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you Ashley!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Saqqara said:


> Happy Birthday Leo!


Thank you so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

debrawade10 said:


> Happy, happy Birthday Leo. You are a beautiful birthday boy, love all the pictures Zorana. Hope the wedding plans are going well!


Thank you Debra!! Things are slowly coming together, I can kinda see the big picture now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Happy Birthday sweet boy!! It's unreal how fast they grow up. Here's to many more happy birthdays!


Thanks Krystal!! Cheers to that! I wish I could freeze them all as puppies!! These birthdays keep flying by!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Kalisee said:


> Happy Birthday, handsome man! Kalisee would fall in love if she ever met you in person and you are the older man...2 months older.
> 
> Zorana, your house! I love the window picture! Happy birthday for your little man and have fun with your wedding plans!


Hi Anna! Thank you!! Ought owwww it looks like Leo has lots of admirers, his head is gonna get even bigger, lol! Kalisee can be his Grecian goddess!!! 

Awwwww thanks for the house compliment! We just redid that room last year with new furniture and fixtures.....just looking for a chandelier for a final touch. I love decorating!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Leo! 🎉 You are such a handsome boy! ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

ChiChiLove said:


> Happy Birthday, Leo! 🎉 You are such a handsome boy! ❤
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awwww thank you!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Leo. X


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awwwww thanks for the house compliment! We just redid that room last year with new furniture and fixtures.....just looking for a chandelier for a final touch. I love decorating!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


And you're good at it..! Good luck with the chandelier!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday Leo....ccasion9:ccasion7:


love all the pics but the one with the hood up is a riot...you have such a cute fur family...


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hapeee Burfdee Leo! xxxx

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lovely photos to look back on.Happy Birthday


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana, i loved looking at all of Leos pics !! he is so cute!!  
*Happy 2nd Birthday Leo !! love and hugs from Auntie E, Minnie, Tootsie, Latte, and Peyton XOXOXOX*


----------



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

What lovely photos, adorable, happy birthday Leo


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and birthday wishes!! It means a lot to us both! Hugs!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww happy belated birthday Leo! I love all these pictures, especially the one of him looking out of the french doors. He's such a cutie!


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Birthday! Wow, looks like your kids have a lot of fun! Leo is so handsome (as everyone stated!) Good luck with the wedding! Can't wait to see the kids in their wedding duds!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww happy belated birthday Leo! I love all these pictures, especially the one of him looking out of the french doors. He's such a cutie!


Thank you!! I think I need to frame that one!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Happy Birthday! Wow, looks like your kids have a lot of fun! Leo is so handsome (as everyone stated!) Good luck with the wedding! Can't wait to see the kids in their wedding duds!


Thank you!! I think they did enjoy it!! We try to have little birthday parties at my friend's local boutique but due to all this nasty weather we have had, we had a home party instead!! I haven't even thought of what the dogs are gonna wear yet!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

